# Caught this under the 3 mile bridge



## JasonL

Here is a fish I caught on Monday morning on frozen previously-live shrimp. I believe it's a Ladyfish. It was a tough fighter and was constantly jumping clear out of the water to spit the hook. A whole school of these were chasing bait fish under the 3 mile bridge. Can anyone here confirm the species is a Ladyfish?


----------



## redfish0102

ladyfish for sure!


----------



## milesvdustin

Are those good for food or what?


----------



## redfish0102

no, they're too bloody and bony.... but they make great bait =]


----------



## milesvdustin

Just chop em up and use them as cut bait?


----------



## redfish0102

sure. they're pretty good for sharks in my experience. or use them as live bait for sharks.


----------



## deersniper270

We call them lady fish or skipjacks. Great fight in them. Good bait and bloody chum!


----------



## corrinas2

yep thats a lady... love the fight on them and thats about all they are good for


----------



## Jason

Po mans tarpon!!!! AKA ladyfishie


----------



## whyworry

How to fix skipjack/ladyfish for the table: Get a fruitwood plank, apple preferred, scale, head, and gut the fish, place it on the plank, put it all in the oven for 14 hours at 240 degrees, remove the fish and plank from the oven, remove the fish from the plank, eat the plank!


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

best snapper there is, fillet and salt and keep in fridge.


----------



## Mullethead

They are a blast to catch on fly tackle - and put on a great show - 

Out going tide at night under the Alabama point Bridge - 

Po-mans tarpon is right !


----------



## Kenton

whyworry said:


> How to fix skipjack/ladyfish for the table: Get a fruitwood plank, apple preferred, scale, head, and gut the fish, place it on the plank, put it all in the oven for 14 hours at 240 degrees, remove the fish and plank from the oven, remove the fish from the plank, eat the plank!


Just got a dirty look from the boss for laughing so hard.


----------



## traqem

Very oily meat that is good cut bait for everything. When they're really on, they will readily eat a bare jig head, so not so tough to catch!


----------



## fish eye fool

Dont know how true this is, but some one told me that ladyfish were used to make McDonalds Fila-O-Fish.


----------



## hogdogs

I keep most everyone I catch... what I don't run thru the meat grinder for chum blocks is cut bait...

Brent


----------



## hogdogs

> Dont know how true this is, but some one told me that ladyfish were used to make McDonalds Fila-O-Fish.


No chance... You can't add enuff corn starch and clay dust to the meat to make it form a texture... The meat is a mushy pulp if handled or manipulated at all...

There are verified cases of (mostly) orientals buying ladyfish and using the meat in fish cakes (massive bad breading to meat ratio) and soups... Basically they made fish flavored fried bread balls and fish flavored soup... a bite of meat would be hard to find I think.

Anyone doubt my "mushy" claims... fillet one and pinch the meat... it will completely collapse real quick.

Brent


----------



## duckgrinder

fish eye fool said:


> Dont know how true this is, but some one told me that ladyfish were used to make McDonalds Fila-O-Fish.


They use pollock http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_pollock


----------



## bryansul

Lol, whyworry!


----------



## davdoc0011

i used to throw a lone hook out and they would hit the shine. Fun fishing with no bait haha


----------



## le4eva

actually they are not bad to eat. you have to catch a lot of them. my mom use to filet it and scrape the meat off with a spoon. then she will season it and make it to a fish patty. deep fry and they are pretty good


----------



## FenderBender

le4eva said:


> actually they are not bad to eat. you have to catch a lot of them. my mom use to filet it and scrape the meat off with a spoon. then she will season it and make it to a fish patty. deep fry and they are pretty good


 
I tried them this way once, just for fun. It definitely was not horrible... but I probbaly would not do it again. They are edible, if you are hungry enough.


----------



## Bullshark

redfish0102 said:


> no, they're too bloody and bony.... but they make great bait =]


They are crazy! That's some fine eating fish right there! Fry that bad boy up.


----------



## SAWMAN

*In South Flah-Dah......*

......they are part of the "Trash Can Slam". ---- SAWMAN


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff

pull up best snapper bait, lady fish will come up, fillet them salt down and put in fridge 2 wks, toughin.s them up. used them and spanish on snapper boat in 73


----------



## joefixit

Ladyfish are great sport on a flyrod.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

we were on the water lastnight they started jumping all around the boat...I whipped out the spot light and shined them with it. Thier eyes were glowing red....kinda weird looking at them in the water running all around you in the boat with red eyes glowing...
El Diablo!! My buddie shouts.... I told him simmer down your scaring the kids,
my daughter and her friend (13yr olds) were starting to ask what's "El Diablo" 
dad I couldn't tell them the devil, in this case the Devil Fish and expect to stay out there on the water. Either way is was funny and he and I had a small laugh. Teenagers!!


----------



## GruBZ

u can make fish patties!! the meat is so soft i can spoon it off.. and just add spices and then make patties out of it and fry it!!


----------



## coolbluestreak

They're so much fun to catch, I was a little disappointed when my buddy said you couldn't eat them, I guess ya can.


----------

